# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Композиции в стиле транс от Arag

## Elle

Послушайте ремиксы и собственно личные композиции от моего сына Андрея. Ваша оценка очень интересна!

http://creationforce.spb.ru/sounds/

----------


## JayC

Качаю. Как послушаю отпишусь.
Сын CJ?

----------


## djazz

Жалко, что не получилось скачать все треки, но то, что послушал, понравилось... Многовато классики, нужно вносить больше своего!

----------


## мусяня

*Elle*,
 Леночка,проверь ссылочку :Aga:

----------


## Elle

Да вроде работает...

----------

